

VCs Now In The Loan Business - ojbyrne
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2008/11/new-england-ven.html

======
ddodge
VCs are definitely not in the loan business, and I am skeptical about
Sherbrooke Capital's approach. Had never heard this before and thought I would
share it.

I highlighted Founders Fund at the other end of the spectrum...which I think
is a much better approach to aligning interests between entrepreneurs and
startups.

